# Achilles damage.



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

So the "lovely" confirmation to the pain I've had in the back of my right ankle for nearly three weeks is because I've done damage to my Achilles.

My question is, because my doctor has told me no unnecessary walking, rest up etc, should I be riding or not? Before being diagnosed, I was limping around on it, but up in the saddle at walk and trot there was no pain. As someone who already has a damaged right leg and is very used to pain and also expecting some, I was kind of surprised. I thought it must be because the full amount of weight is distributed differently than standing and walking myself, but at the trot I was certainly expecting at least some nagging from it and there was none.

Now diagnosed, I don't know what to do. I will be going to a physio and speak it over with him, and have arranged for my trainer at the gym to show me exercises I can do without damaging it further whilst it heals. I'm a busy university student who buses and walks everywhere. A typical day for me is getting up and going to the gym, then busing out to uni, attending lectures, and then after classes busing to my horses, walking about a 8-10 minute distance from said stop to paddock, and doing chores. After attending to the horses I then walk back to bus stop and have two buses to catch before I'm home. I also ride 2-3 times a week though on those days I have the car so less walking. As you can see I'm quite active and am struggling to find what is deemed "unnecessary" in among all that. Obviously I need to slow down, but a little sure on what to be doing.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I would talk with your doctor about this. Especially since they know exactly the extent of the injury and we don't.

Personally I wouldn't ride as sad and hard as that may be :/


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Aish, I don't know if I can wait three months out of the saddle... I've just spent the last year trimming Honey up and ensuring her fitness level was being met. Even with my friend riding her, she's gonna need more. Sighhhh. 

I have another appointment in a fortnight with my doctor... will get into physio in the mean time and pray that light walking is better than nothing.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Fingers crossed that you're allowed to ride!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Me too! Supposed to be going out to ride tomorrow - looks like Sem will be riding both horses for me. Drat!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

How are you feeling?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Much better though yet to have physio due to several reasons that have annoyed me and been out of my control. Got clearance from my doctor to return to riding also - which was highly needed as I stress easily and use horse riding as a destressser. I just had four uni essays back to back so you can imagine how great it felt to ride haha!! Still aches now and then but since changing my shoes I've noticed a difference. 
Thanks for asking btw!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

shelle,
It's a wonder you aren't skinny as a rail with all the activity you do~! you must be really strong.

I think the reason it hurts to walk but not to ride is that when you walk, when you finish the stride and are pushing off, you will roll onto the ball of your foot and will push through it. to do that, you contract the calf muscles and the achilles tendon is contracted. Anything that you do that requires you to POINT your toe will necessitate a contraction of the calf muscle and that tendon. That contraction is probably what is hurting. 
When I tore my calf muscle, it hurt like hell to try and point my toe, but bearing weight on my foot, and even dropping my heel a wee bit did not hurt.

If you ride , wrap the lower leg in a supportive bandage, keep your stirrups a bit long and keep it easy. 

There are surgeries that can be done to lengthen tendons that have overly shortened if this is your case.

Good luck!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Caroline; wish I was skinny haha! I think its cos I wasn't eating as healthily as I like... bad habits I'm trying hard to kick. Everyone had takeaways here tonight, so I opted for a Ham & Lettuce sub from Subway. Got a bit of an obsession with Subway when I'm on the go of late! 

Yeah, the doctor mentioned to me that if it wasn't hurting to ride, to take it easy but I could go and ride. Which was really great news. I will be contacting the physio tomorrow once I'm home from riding the girls in the morning. And will put a bandage on, what a good idea  

The doctor thinks that it was more aggravated because I like flat shoes. It's changed dramatically now that I'm wearing shoes with a slight heel. Doesn't help the knee all that much, but ah well, I can't expect peace in that leg ever. Seems to be one thing after the other.

Thanks heaps!


----------

